# who is your fav. singer?



## Patches (Jul 22, 2007)

My fav. singer is Hannha montana!!! she rocks!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 23, 2007)

I never get to listen to music. My humans play the music down stairs:grumpy:. But Kali and I still listen in.:biggrin2:I really like flute music. Since 2 of the people play it.

-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "I never pay attention. I have other things to do."

-Kali


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 8, 2007)

anyone but my our mommy...she actually thinks she can sing, but we don't tell her any different (we don't want to hurt her feelings)...

Frosty... Ashes... Foster...Taffy.. Blossom...Ivy


----------



## riley_rulz (Aug 28, 2007)

Riley here!


my fav singer is defineatly drake parker on the nick show drake&josh! hes relly good! and i agree though, hannah montana is amazing!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 28, 2007)

As a group we definitely like Brad Paisley, Trace Adkins, Toby Keith, Carrie Underwood, Sugarland, Big & Rich, Diamond Rio, Taylor Swift, Heartland. There are others but those are our favorites.

The one thing that makes us all put our paws over our ears is when Mom sings the meatball song when they have speghetti! It could drive a rabbit to drink!

Nibbles, Skippery, Duchess, Baby, Blueberry, Moo Moo, Smores, Velvet, Muffin, Rudy, Barney and Oreo.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 12, 2007)

I also like Hannah Montana, shes one of my FAV!!! singers, in fact for Halloween i dressed up as Hannah Montana with the wig and everything.:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 12, 2007)

My mom gets mad when people call her Hannah Montana because her first name is Montana. And what's funny is, she use to have another bunny named Hannah before Hannah Montana.

But that Hannah was a beast I tell you, abeast.

As big of fan of music as my mommy is, I don't really like it. Unless it's mommy singing to me, then I go up to her to listen. 

-Macey


----------



## justjules (Nov 12, 2007)

We gets to listen to all kinds a music. Mom and Dad leave the radio on in the barn 24/7 to keep away the scary things that go bump in the night like those dog things I think they call them foxes and coyotes. Last fall it was very scary one night a fox came and took some of the chickens,mom and dad have too many of them anyways and they poop in the barn sometimes and sit on our hutches,but thenhe got one of the bunnies that lives next door. Thank goodness we were locked tight in our cages that night. We all were happy cause the neighbor man shot that dumb fox. But we know there are more cause mom and dadsay they can hear them on the hills behind the house. We all now have a dog friend too cause Mom and Dad bought us a great pyrenees Lucy so she will protect us too. -The Lops.....


----------



## sherry (Nov 13, 2007)

I wuvvvvvvvvvvvv Fwankie Valli! He comes with 4 seasons... tho not shure wot dat means... butI wuv seasons too! ('specially dill and fennell... of corse dill 'cuz my bf is Dill!) 

Butt Fwankie Valli sings "Sherry" and my mom is alwys singin'it ta me. 

_o/` Sherreeee... Sherry baby... Shererereee... Sherry baby.. o/`_

How cud you not like dat!? :bunny17:



Sherry


----------



## ChompersMom (Nov 13, 2007)

Chompers--My Mommy. She sings wike an angel and cuddles me and wocks me...*sigh*

Moose- You idiot. She does not. She doesn't even know how to sing! Personally, I like real music like Beethoven and Eric Clapton. Fool..


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Millie - I like Amy Whinehouse, that girl has attitude just like me!:biggrin2:*


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 15, 2007)

My rabbits voted:



Dante: Michael Buble

Ziggy: Basia

JosÃ©: Marc Anthony


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Dec 8, 2007)

CHRIS BROWN 

MOMMY ALWAYS PLAY HIM HE IS GOOD!


----------



## Violet (Jan 11, 2008)

i likes the Jonas Bwothers, Hananah Montana and Jesse McCartney(but mommy said something about that she 'edited' Right Where You Want Me before we listened to it. whatever that means!


----------



## Snuggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Buns is my favorite singer, especially when he sings, "I left my heart in San Francisco". :inlove:

http://www.youtube.com/user/bunsandchouchou 

I think the clip is called "Bunny Critics" or "The Medical Secret".


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am sorry but i no like the Jonus bros. i dont know why i just dont like them.


----------



## Rabbits are cute!! (Mar 3, 2008)

i like hanna montanna is well :dude::biggrin2::shock::X


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 5, 2008)

Uhm, well us bunnies listen to BUN JOVI! ye-ah! hehe.  

<3 the Blue Sky Buns! :biggrin2:


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Mar 6, 2008)

i LIKE BON JOVE ALSO! 

MY MOMMYS MOMS MOM LOVED ELVIS I DONT LIKE HIM BUT MOMMY DOSE!:elvis2:


----------

